# Treasure oast lionfish safari



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Ran across this its around Ft. Pierce looks like they doing it


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Heard they are awesome eating. Would like to try some. If they want them eradicated then create a market for them with a high price. They will be gone nearly instantly.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

feelin' wright said:


> Heard they are awesome eating. Would like to try some. If they want them eradicated then create a market for them with a high price. They will be gone nearly instantly.


They have been introducing it to restaurants on the east coast for the last few years. There's just not enough divers and too many already out there to stop their spreading.

They are very tasty and it's a main staple of my spearfishing now.:thumbsup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

We also enjoy eating them.

I spotted many large fat ones out on the Edge and Antares recently. So if size matters, you might try these spots.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

We might be going after a few this week.....I have requests from a bunch of folks who want to eat some... will post some pic's.... yes Bryan, size always matters....


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

Just finished off the last Lionfish from last months trip. Took some to work and the guys thought they were similar to Bass. Go figure! They are my main target when diving, they just sit there and take it, won't even move when you kill their brother two inches from them! - Ric


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's a nice spread!


----------

